# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  Salam Kenal dari BSD

## Situkangkayu

Hallo KOI lovers, salam kenal semuanya. Saya newbie dari BSD dan baru memulai memelihara KOI, mohon arahan dan bimbingan para senior agar saya bisa handal memelihara KOI 😊

----------


## Movenpick7

Salam kenal dari gading serpong om...
Welcome to kois  ::

----------


## Mevius

Salam kenal dari Alam Sutera Om.  :Happy:

----------


## Pauran

Selamat bergabung dan salam kenal juga

----------


## frostbitez

halo om selamat gabung disini

----------


## LDJ

selamat bergabung om tetangga

----------


## Soegianto

Salam kenal selamat datang di forum

----------


## david_pupu

Salam kenal om Welcome to kois

----------

